# Kira's Top Hat & Tails debut!



## milliepops (8 November 2017)

Well... here we are, the day finally came around and we ticked off a big personal goal 

Back in the summer the gauntlet was thrown down in a lesson and I was told that we ought to aim at getting Kira out at Advanced before Christmas.  I laughed at the idea but also felt dead chuffed and excited - everything she achieves like this is just so unexpected and so far removed from the pony I started out with, it's just loads of fun and there's never any pressure because who would do this stuff with a difficult section D, right?!

Studied the schedules and picked a venue that she has had a few good runs at, they run a monthly PYO class so I could choose Advanced 100 to ease into the level rather than going straight for the PSG qualifying tests.  And then... we had a difficult outing where she just got too cocky, followed by a difficult outing where she got too frightened.... and I nearly bottled it   Had a really well timed kick up the bum from Adam last week and sent my entries in the same day before I wimped out 

We had AM92 as a warm up test which was not a great deal of fun - Kira was having a very welsh day and really wasn't up for dressage diva-ing at all.  We steered through the test reasonably OK, just a bit backward - but she slipped a change in before the first halt on the centre line *facepalm* and then we had a couple of wobbly moments later on for 61%

Back to the lorry for a quick drink of water and it was time to decide whether to go for it or not. Having not had the most inspiring ride in the AM it would have been easy to shuffle off home, but I had Adam's words ringing in my ears from last week - that the biggest lesson Millie has taught me is that you have to grab opportunities with both hands when they present themselves, you never know what's round the corner. So tails on, top hat wedged on head and we headed for the warm up.

I felt she was a bit more onside this time, much more responsive and feeling supple in the sideways but she was taking over in the tempis... ho hum, it's been a problem all week, since we started doing more than 3 on the diagonal she launches out of the corner ready to begin, but in A100 there are only 3 fours so you need to get at least to the quarterline before beginning   Patience isn't Kira's strong point!

Into the ring and we had time for a few transitions to get her taking me... then the bell and *OMG ThisIsReallyHappening*

Up the centre line, better entry than the AM, halt not too bad, salute... raised my eyes to the judges box and the lovely judge was beaming back at me and all my nerves melted away.  Kira tried her socks off, she just got a bit tired towards the end of the trot work, got a 2nd wind as we started canter and then tired again so the 4s were a muddle. But we got round, she did some things really well and I couldn't ask for more 







Put her away and went to go and see what the damage was. I am not too proud to admit my eyes were leaking when I saw we'd got 65% even WITH the obligatory 4 for the tempis! 2nd place. What a top cob!  and some nice comments from the judge too 







[video=youtube_share;Zru9BaFVZBU]https://youtu.be/Zru9BaFVZBU[/video]

I'm not quite sure how to play this now, she needs to do 2 tests to get the first test gremlins out of her system but she finds this work quite demanding so does tire towards the end... more thought needed on that one. She is developing a really good collected trot when she is on fresh legs but it does evaporate on me, esp with a short gap between tests (only 30 mins yesterday).  If anyone has any bright ideas, do shout. She's got plenty of go at home and lessons, and can easily do an hours work, but this is another step up.

Anyway, first one done, and I got such a great feeling, there is loads more to come from this one   Sooooo exciting!

Business as usual today


----------



## ihatework (8 November 2017)

Utterly amazing and inspiring. You should be rightly proud.
65% with errors at a new level is never something to be sniffed at. But at advanced and on a Welsh cob there are few that could do that


----------



## HufflyPuffly (8 November 2017)

Just brilliant :biggrin3:

On the two test thing, when I have to take Topaz to champs and there is only one test, I do two warm-ups to try and replicate getting the sillies out might be worth a try?


----------



## Notimetoride (8 November 2017)

Love this !   So so pleased for you.  You give me hope that one day my daft Welshie 'might' stop napping and show us all what she's capable of


----------



## j1ffy (8 November 2017)

Fantastic - well done!! You both look like you deserve to be there, really smooth test and a great score! What a lovely judge too


----------



## milliepops (8 November 2017)

ihatework said:



			But at advanced and on a Welsh cob there are few that could do that
		
Click to expand...

 thanks, not many would bother trying, tbf...



AlexHyde said:



			On the two test thing, when I have to take Topaz to champs and there is only one test, I do two warm-ups to try and replicate getting the sillies out might be worth a try?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I've done that at regionals but it really does seem to be getting into the ring that makes the difference. Like, she doesn't benefit from arena walks at all, she has to get *inside* the boards!  I might do some single tests HC to just welly round them if we need to because with here there's always an element of *habit* with her behaviour...dunno.



Notimetoride said:



			Love this !   So so pleased for you.  You give me hope that one day my daft Welshie 'might' stop napping and show us all what she's capable of 

Click to expand...

Thanks (whispers) She would definitely like to still nap... it's just I have better control these days 



j1ffy said:



			Fantastic - well done!! You both look like you deserve to be there, really smooth test and a great score! What a lovely judge too 

Click to expand...

Yeah, I must say I breathed a sigh of relief when I saw it was her judging because she's a really smiley person and it just HELPS when you're cacking your pants, to not see a stern face peering back at you!


----------



## McFluff (8 November 2017)

Awesome.  You are both such stars.  Lots of inspiration for the rest of us.


----------



## Wheels (8 November 2017)

That's absolutely fantastic and shows what hard work and dedication can achieve!

I am not sure how it works at the top but for the first / warm up test are you able to drop down a level or two just to get her going and not tire her out?


----------



## HeresHoping (8 November 2017)

My eyes are leaking. Am so, so chuffed for you.

Re stamina - if I have got this right. Do you hack much? Or is she getting to a level where you can't risk it? I know she has stamina at home, but she's probably not getting the extra vibes from you, and nor does she have to travel anywhere, which even for a good traveller must be an adrenalin drainer. I was going to suggest good old fashioned interval training - HIITs for Horses once or twice a week. You could possibly do them in the arena if you don't have time to ride in daylight. Start with three minute canters, 1 minute walk x 3; building up to 5 minute canters with 1 minute walks, and occasionally, 2 minute fast canters, 1 minute walks thrown in. Trot stamina probably not needed. And not necessarily in 'schooling mode' so she doesn't fatigue the muscles whilst building up the fitness. 

I can't remember who devised some interval training in what book - I think it was an eventer, but I do know that it works.


----------



## Amye (8 November 2017)

Oh wow!!! That is amazing. You must be so proud. I am in awe of what you can do with your pony, very inspirational


----------



## milliepops (8 November 2017)

HeresHoping said:



			My eyes are leaking. Am so, so chuffed for you.

Re stamina - if I have got this right. Do you hack much? Or is she getting to a level where you can't risk it? I know she has stamina at home, but she's probably not getting the extra vibes from you, and nor does she have to travel anywhere, which even for a good traveller must be an adrenalin drainer. I was going to suggest good old fashioned interval training - HIITs for Horses once or twice a week. You could possibly do them in the arena if you don't have time to ride in daylight. Start with three minute canters, 1 minute walk x 3; building up to 5 minute canters with 1 minute walks, and occasionally, 2 minute fast canters, 1 minute walks thrown in. Trot stamina probably not needed. And not necessarily in 'schooling mode' so she doesn't fatigue the muscles whilst building up the fitness. 

I can't remember who devised some interval training in what book - I think it was an eventer, but I do know that it works.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks HH

re hacking - she's a really really difficult hack on her own and I generally can't ride out with others in the daytime because of working hours clashing so we are a bit limited in what we can do. I try to get her out a couple of times a week but it's not fitness-building stuff by any stretch of the imagination, mainly to give her legs a break from surfaces.  I do have access to a long woodchip gallops but it's the place Millie first broke down so it has some BAAAAD memories!   
Will def think about doing some interval training though. It would be really hard to do out and about because she's so nappy (even stubble fields are a challenge!) but we can def zip round the school of an evening, good plan.


----------



## milliepops (8 November 2017)

Wheels said:



			That's absolutely fantastic and shows what hard work and dedication can achieve!

I am not sure how it works at the top but for the first / warm up test are you able to drop down a level or two just to get her going and not tire her out?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks   Yes, we probably could do, the issue will always be that it's guesswork about how the times will work out I suppose... it's so hard to know what would be best! Need a crystal ball


----------



## lar (8 November 2017)

Totally agree with the first line of the judge's comment!


----------



## SEL (8 November 2017)

Clever little welshie! So chuffed for both of you!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (8 November 2017)

Absolutely bloody well done,  so pleased for you xx


----------



## ester (8 November 2017)

do you warm up for your warm up test?

I'd give her an extra scoop of oats night before and that morning . That's probably all against what you should do but I did it for hunting.


----------



## milliepops (8 November 2017)

yeah have to warm her up really because otherwise her brain is not on side   I tried to not do very much yesterday but we still ran out of steam a bit.
She did have extra oats  I can give her extra extra oats...? Maybe I could get some fancy oats instead of the cheapo rolled ones we've been using? I'm just about at the end of a bag so now's the time.!


----------



## JFTDWS (8 November 2017)

Fantastic - she looks brilliant, and you look super smart in your tails!  I can only dream of tails :eek3:  Bloody respectable score too!


----------



## ester (8 November 2017)

bag of haribo between tests? 

do you need her brain on side to even get round the first test (I do of course know the answer to this  )


----------



## milliepops (8 November 2017)

ester said:



			bag of haribo between tests? 

do you need her brain on side to even get round the first test (I do of course know the answer to this  )
		
Click to expand...

hahaha I trust that I don't need to respond then! 

Haribo could be the solution. I don't think that contravenes the clean sport rules?!


----------



## Bernster (8 November 2017)

Love the judges first comment, I concur.  What a little star and brilliantly done for getting to that stage, with a very decent score too!


----------



## Cortez (8 November 2017)

Fantastic, very, very well done! You've earned those T&T's, both of you


----------



## FfionWinnie (8 November 2017)

Lovely to read this report and I enjoyed watching the vid. Have your tried tiger oats. I used them for my welsh a few years ago. Dont need any extra anything with current gang!


----------



## DirectorFury (8 November 2017)

Kira looks amazing (as always!) - you've achieved so much with her so quickly! 
I've used TopSpec Turbo with good results in the past though would now try interval training instead. It's a shame she's not straightforward to hack as that would be ideal.


----------



## milliepops (8 November 2017)

DirectorFury said:



			I've used TopSpec Turbo with good results in the past though would now try interval training instead. It's a shame she's not straightforward to hack as that would be ideal.
		
Click to expand...

I know, esp with the gallops up the road. She's a pickle on her own.  If Salty turns out to be as straightforward as she appears so far, I might be able to get a friend to come out with me and give us a lead  
Every time I bought topspec turbo for Millie, she went lame and I had to give it away... it's cursed!  

Thanks FW might see if I can get some tiger oats. are they the ones with the balancer pellets included? I will google.


----------



## DabDab (8 November 2017)

Wow wow super wow. Really really well done, a clever cob indeed. You and Kira definitely suit the tails  

I'm sure her fitness will come, it really is a very short time that she's been performing at quite such a level. It's definitely worth giving just one test a go though - at least that way you know.

The haribo sounds like a good shout, or blue smarties (though blue smarties syndrome mixed with Welsh tendencies may be interesting ). I have a friend who feeds lemon drizzle cake to hers between eventing phases and swears by it :lol:


----------



## Bernster (8 November 2017)

Let me know how you get on with the tiger oats if you try them. I did look at getting em although went with rolled oats in the end and a separate balancer.

Did wonder whether oats might help give her a bit more oomph if that's what's lacking at comps.


----------



## ycbm (8 November 2017)

You both look lovely in tails. Well done !


----------



## GermanyJo (8 November 2017)

Brilliant!!  You should be very proud


----------



## milliepops (8 November 2017)

DabDab said:



			I'm sure her fitness will come, it really is a very short time that she's been performing at quite such a level. It's definitely worth giving just one test a go though - at least that way you know.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks - yes, you are right, she's kind of made stratospheric progress this year, having only done her first (unaff) medium in January. It's easy to forget that so thanks for the reality check! No wonder she gets tired!  No rush at all now, she has medium winter regionals in Feb and we will aim at summer regionals probably medium again, maybe AM if the scores are there. so she can take as long as she needs to develop the stamina for PSG next year and who knows, we might have the brain a bit more organised by then too.


----------



## {97702} (8 November 2017)

What an awesome achievement    The whole thing is amazing..... the speed at which Kira has gone up the grades, the fact that she isn't a 'conventional' dressage horse, the fact you have achieved a long held ambition..... just fantastic 

It inspires those of us who are ecstatic about achieving a 20m circle in left canter to keep going    x


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 November 2017)

Well done, super smart and what an achievement.  Just shows that all is needed is correct and incremental training.  Who needs a dumb blood.


----------



## milliepops (8 November 2017)

Lévrier;13666479 said:
			
		


			What an awesome achievement    The whole thing is amazing..... the speed at which Kira has gone up the grades, the fact that she isn't a 'conventional' dressage horse, the fact you have achieved a long held ambition..... just fantastic 

It inspires those of us who are ecstatic about achieving a 20m circle in left canter to keep going    x
		
Click to expand...


absolutely keep going... you never know where you'll end up 



AdorableAlice said:



			Well done, super smart and what an achievement.  Just shows that all is needed is correct and incremental training.  Who needs a dumb blood.
		
Click to expand...

Kind words AA  I have to give a special thanks to Adam at AM Dressage though, I wouldn't have even been half way there without his continued support and excellent training  There aren't many trainers who would have looked at the pony I first turned up on and seen potential instead of a heap of problems. They're a great bunch over there.


----------



## Smooshy (8 November 2017)

Well done!! &#128522;


----------



## honetpot (8 November 2017)

Well done.  Another pony dun good. excellent.


----------



## daffy44 (8 November 2017)

Absolutely flipping fabulous!!!  Wonderful achievement, I really look forward to meeting superstar Kira one day.


----------



## View (8 November 2017)

Just so well done to both of you.


----------



## ester (8 November 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Well done, super smart and what an achievement.  Just shows that all is needed is correct and incremental training.  Who needs a dumb blood.
		
Click to expand...

:eek3: don't mention the newbie! 

re. tiger oats, they are really tasty but realistically they are oats+oil+ equilibra. That and I can't read their spec without eye rolling a little... they like to use long words  

could the addition of some naked oats help?


----------



## OldNag (8 November 2017)

Absolutely brilliantly well done!

I echo that first line of the judge's comment


----------



## blood_magik (8 November 2017)

Aww brilliant - well done!


----------



## FfionWinnie (8 November 2017)

Yes it does have little pellets in it. To be honest it was before I was a feed freak so Ive no idea what was in it but it did help my welsh who hadnt the best stamina at the time and its very palatable.


----------



## Boysy (8 November 2017)

Fabulous achievement, well done.

Tiger Oats don't make the old plain oats with pellets now, they only manufacture as a Muesli style feed stuff now, I fed the oats for yrs to my natives for stamina and they worked superbly without blowing their brains, even fed them safely to my daughters 12.2hh but I can't use the muesli as it has too much sugar and other stuff in it now (Micronized (Sugar) Beet Pulp / Cane (Sugar) Molasses) and one of mine is EMS so can't tolerate it.


----------



## iknowmyvalue (9 November 2017)

Congratulations! Kira looks fab, and you've come so far with her in such a short time! I'm sure the stamina will come with time and practice, and who knows how far you'll go!


----------



## tallyho! (9 November 2017)

Well done Kira & mp!


----------



## FfionWinnie (9 November 2017)

Boysy said:



			Fabulous achievement, well done.

Tiger Oats don't make the old plain oats with pellets now, they only manufacture as a Muesli style feed stuff now, I fed the oats for yrs to my natives for stamina and they worked superbly without blowing their brains, even fed them safely to my daughters 12.2hh but I can't use the muesli as it has too much sugar and other stuff in it now (Micronized (Sugar) Beet Pulp / Cane (Sugar) Molasses) and one of mine is EMS so can't tolerate it.
		
Click to expand...

I saw them recently and seems like still available!

https://www.romsleycountrystore.co.uk/product/3816/Tiger-Oats--Horse-Feed


----------



## milliepops (9 November 2017)

Ahh thanks everyone for your kind words  
I'll see what I can get hold of locally in terms of naked oats etc, fortunately it seems that all my horses can more or less eat anything I buy so it won't be wasted either way.. 



daffy44 said:



			Absolutely flipping fabulous!!!  Wonderful achievement, I really look forward to meeting superstar Kira one day.
		
Click to expand...

Now, she will really look like a tiny pony from atop your gigantic horse! 



OldNag said:



			Absolutely brilliantly well done!

I echo that first line of the judge's comment 

Click to expand...

everyone that's said this... I totally agree, I think she's just the cutest horse on the planet and I just love having her around, the little weirdo   I really believe that if you let them, the right horses find you... Really hoping Salty is another of those!


----------



## Templebar (9 November 2017)

If she really cant cope with one test, i would have a go at entering a much lower test HC, then it gives you a longer gap between tests to help her recover. Then at least you can think of the first test as a leg stretch kind of thing but still getting in the boards.


----------



## tatty_v (9 November 2017)

Hugely inspiring, well done!  I can dream on!


----------



## Wimbles (9 November 2017)

How thoroughly inspirational!  You two have such a beautiful partnership!  Loved watching that!


----------



## Pinkvboots (9 November 2017)

brilliant well done you both look so smart I just love Kira she is one of my favourite horses on here so pleased for you


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 November 2017)

This is brilliant! I've loved following your progress on HHO, it is absolutely inspirational.


----------



## milliepops (9 November 2017)

thanks so much  ahhh so nice to know other people like her too, she got me out of a difficult place in my personal life and I feel like I owe her everything!  she's so difficult at times but I just love the bones of her.  I hope she will continue to progress now, it really is the blind leading the blind again now but it's great fun  and I would encourage anyone else with these silly dreams like I have to just chase them, find the best trainer you can and don't give up


----------



## daffy44 (9 November 2017)

Just a thought, but does she need to actually be in the boards for the warm up test?  Could you just do two warm ups instead, so warm up, put her away, warm up and do test?  Is that possible, that way you can conserve a bit of energy.  I do also think it takes a fair bit of time for horses to be mentally and physically ready to do those level of tests, its a bit more mental tiredness than you think, so give her time and I think she'll be fine.


----------



## milliepops (9 November 2017)

thanks daffy, it does seem to be getting inside the boards that makes the difference as I've tried the 2 warm ups thing before. But then she's changing all the time, no harm in experimenting...   and thanks for the reassurance, first time at this level so feeling our way around.


----------



## daffy44 (9 November 2017)

Oh well, worth a suggestion, then just try slightly shortening your warm ups for each test, every little helps!  I do think it takes a bit of time to adjust to the higher levels, and its easily as much a mental issue as a physical one, dont worry, just give her time and I reckon she'll be fine.  You could also try a version of interval training in the school, just a more forward, off her back canter etc it may well help, but I tend to find they really only get fitter for the higher collected work when they get more relaxed and confident in it.


----------



## madamebonnie (10 November 2017)

Wow amazing! I absolutely love watching these different horses at higher levels.

I assume its advertising but would be very confusing for me to look up and keep seeing the letter K around the arena!


----------



## JGC (10 November 2017)

I got a bit damp-eyed reading this  Love following Kira's progress, you've both done so well!

Could you do an easier test HC first? Like a medium or even an ele? You wouldn't even have to finish it, just get her to the point where she's with you and raise your hand. Her brain is probably quite tired as well, not just her body, with this level of work.


----------



## Jenni_ (10 November 2017)

milliepops said:



			thanks so much  ahhh so nice to know other people like her too, she got me out of a difficult place in my personal life and I feel like I owe her everything!  she's so difficult at times but I just love the bones of her.  I hope she will continue to progress now, it really is the blind leading the blind again now but it's great fun  and I would encourage anyone else with these silly dreams like I have to just chase them, find the best trainer you can and don't give up 

Click to expand...

Could have written the first part myself!

Watching you pair progress just gives me motivation to keep cracking on with my bog horse and just seeing where we get to. Top hat and tails, even just once, would be epic. Love seeing your FB updates, and you should be so proud.

I understand the hacking alone thing too, only recently have Skye and I managed to wander out solo again after our 'disagreement' on the roads. Its so frustrating, I don't know if she'll ever be a safe solo hack 
P.S. I totally agree re: judge - a smile from the judge can help massively!


----------



## milliepops (10 November 2017)

JGC said:



			I got a bit damp-eyed reading this  Love following Kira's progress, you've both done so well!

Could you do an easier test HC first? Like a medium or even an ele? You wouldn't even have to finish it, just get her to the point where she's with you and raise your hand. Her brain is probably quite tired as well, not just her body, with this level of work.
		
Click to expand...

yes I think it's easy to underestimate how much thinking is required on her part!  good point! 
The only thing that puts me off entering a class more than one level below is just that it varies so much, how many entries there are and therefore how long you have to wait... Too long and we both go off the boil.. too short and she doesn't recharge.  I suppose I could phone the organisers and get a late entry when they know what it's looking like. I bet other people do that, need to get more savvy! Hmmm. *scratches head*. I feel a bit naughty retiring but yes, that's the other option.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (10 November 2017)

Just had time to properly read your post and watch your test. Fabulous result what an achievement! You both looked great


----------



## hollyandivy123 (10 November 2017)

hi nothing to add except you are proving a theory of mine, that most people would have fun on a cob..........................as for oats if you want to get more from them lightly cook them, this increases digestibility of them, you can make a small batch in a microwave light porridge and let it cool, i use to add micronised linseed to the feed as well. 

another thought is depending on the timings between classes a small feed? she will have used up her glycogen store in the muscle and blood glucose thigh might be an easy way to re balance?  i don't mean high sugar mixes or loads of it, just enough to increase the available energy for her, look at it as the orange between halfs we use to have a school when playing hockey/football


----------



## milliepops (10 November 2017)

hollyandivy123 said:



			another thought is depending on the timings between classes a small feed?
		
Click to expand...

thanks, yes if we have long enough i always try to make sure she has plenty of stuff she likes to munch on, but this time we only had 30 mins between tests so not really  time to do anything except get changed!  I think it's likely that fitness (mental and physical) is probably the biggest factor at this point. We'll figure it out


----------



## tristar (11 November 2017)

even with short spaces you can give a snack, to keep the blood sugar level,because it will maintain her concentration, brain department fatigue is one of the dangers of low blood sugar.


----------



## Embo (13 November 2017)

Bit late to the party but I have only just seen this! Oooohmygosh! 

Super well done to you both, amazing achievement! Kira is such a credit to you and is such a good example of what can be done with correct and sympathetic training. You really are an inspiring pair. I remain hopeful that we will be able to learn flying changes and perhaps at least ride one correctly 

Go team Pink-pony!! Keep it up!


----------

